# My Old Shrimp Tank



## GRANDDRAGON (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone just want to share my old shrimp tank. I have just started over and am in the process of starting a new shrimp tank. The tank contains CRS, CBS, Fire Red cherries, and some CPO's. The last pic is of a CPO baby.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice CRS GrandDragon. Where did you get them? They have nice intense colours. I had some CPO babies as well that I got by accident. I bought a female CPO and she had the babies hanging off her tummy. When they dropped I saw them walk around for a few days but now they have all disappeared  I dont know why they died.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

damn you know what you are doing. Freakin nice set-up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Laura they probably ate one another or died because there wasn't enough food for them. It happens.

PM me I can help with the CPOs.

Nice tank and love the color of the different shrimps especially the red nosed one! See you CAN keep shrimps and crays together


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Very nice CRS GrandDragon. Where did you get them? They have nice intense colours. I had some CPO babies as well that I got by accident. I bought a female CPO and she had the babies hanging off her tummy. When they dropped I saw them walk around for a few days but now they have all disappeared  I dont know why they died.


That will be one of the first main question questions I will ask the breeders here in S.Korea.


----------



## GRANDDRAGON (Jul 1, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Very nice CRS GrandDragon. Where did you get them? They have nice intense colours. I had some CPO babies as well that I got by accident. I bought a female CPO and she had the babies hanging off her tummy. When they dropped I saw them walk around for a few days but now they have all disappeared  I dont know why they died.


Hi thanx for the nice comments. I got these from a LFS within the GTA, I will PM you. About the CPO's, I have had great success for I have a lot of places for them to hide and I feed them every other day just using a sprinkle of either color bits or fish flake. I just experimented with CPO's and purchased 6 and ended up with 4 berried females. After about a month or so I did not see any eggs and no signs of the babies. thought they had all died or the parents must have eaten them and then a couple weeks later, they were everywhere. I was sooo happy to see them in the plants, walking around the tank and some were just floating randomly in the tank. I was told that if you do not have a lot of places for them to hide they will eat each other, but I have not witnessed this myself. Just make sure they have places to hide and food that is small enough for them and you should be fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## GRANDDRAGON (Jul 1, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> damn you know what you are doing. Freakin nice set-up.


thanx very much. I have since started some new tanks but not ready for pics as of yet. I just hope the new tanks do just as well.


----------



## GRANDDRAGON (Jul 1, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Laura they probably ate one another or died because there wasn't enough food for them. It happens.
> 
> PM me I can help with the CPOs.
> 
> Nice tank and love the color of the different shrimps especially the red nosed one! See you CAN keep shrimps and crays together


Yes you can I have not had a problem with the shrimp and Crays. Thanx for the comment.


----------

